# Circular Lighting



## TopherGrey (Oct 2, 2008)

I was in the dealer the other day and noticed that some of the cars sat under circular lighting.
It was a ring that was suspended from the ceiling and had directional lights that could be placed anywhere. Like those tracks that you can twist and re-locate the lights anywhere. Just bit smaller than a standard 2-car garage.
Where can I get something like this?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 2, 2008)

Why would ya.  Just install lighting above the areas where you work, including the workbench.


----------



## Bushytails (Oct 3, 2008)

Track lights can be found in all shapes, including rings...

--Bushytails


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 18, 2008)

Unless you have a showroom or art gallery I also ask why???

 General light is best. Task lighting is fine for a specific purpose.


----------



## Slawth (Oct 29, 2008)

Also, in all likelyhood those were fancy schmancy low voltage lighting.  Expensive and not the best fit for a garage- unless you serve latte's out of your garage.


----------



## threadfather (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought you were referring to cold cathode ring lights (the kind on fancy computer case mod fans)... those are awesome if you could get a giant one...


----------

